# Sticky  What kayak do you use?



## yakfish

Why not have a thread where we can show off our kayaks? Let see some pics of yours. 
Heres mine. It is a Perception Sundance and it fishes great and even though it is small there realy is alot of room for stoage behind the seat. I can fit a tent or a folding chair back there along with my life jack and anchor!


----------



## FishermanMurph

Here she is. Mostly got it because of the price and it fits perfectly in the space I have for it. Plenty of room to move around and very stable. I'm able to move around in it with no issues at all. Only thing I don't like is the seat, may replace it in the future. I put on bungee paddle holders and a anchor lock (not on it in this pic since I was river fishing).


----------



## backlashed

The Vapor 10 XT, modified with 3 rod holders. I've since dumped the PVC job up front and replaced with a single Scotty rod Holder. My favorite to paddle.










The Ascend D10 with one Scotty rod holder up front.










The 'Cuda has a triple rod holder mounted on it on an extension arm. I plan on putting rocket launcher rod holders on it this summer.










The Cruise 12 will get RAM rocket launcher rod holders this summer. My son won't get back in the Ascend anymore.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Field and stream eagle talon 12



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toobnoob

The wife decided to play candid camera one day while we were taking a break.

FreeFree Moken 13, I don't have it decked out with everything in this pick. It has an anchor trolly, 3 Ram ball mounts, Fish finder, 2 flush mounts, rudder and LED lighting inside and outside (red and white lights). The other is an Ocean Kayak Caper, just a couple of flush mounts and an anchor trolly on that one.


----------



## TimTaylor75

My first kayak is my Perception Carolina 14









The one I just recently picked up is a Wilderness Systems "The Ride" 13.5'
Hoping to get my rod/fish finder setup converted over this week


----------



## KWaller

field and stream eagle run 12























Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatrat24

backlashed said:


> We need Stickies!


I second that Backlashed!


----------



## KWaller

hatrat24 said:


> I second that Backlashed!


me 3!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## inrll

Native Watercraft Ultimate 12. This picture is a few days after I got it with no modifications at all. Since getting it I now stand and fish about 75% of the time. Lots of fun!


----------



## Bubbagon

Left to right:

WS Mallard - chopped off front deck for dog
WS Pamlico 10 - Kids kayak
Dagger Blackwater 10.5 - My main kayak

On the Ceiling:
Mad River Explorer 14 - "Now-that-my-dog-is-bigger" canoe










Blackwater ready to fish:

K.I.S.S. Method: Two rod holders up front, rods pointing straight forward. Tackle bag on front deck. Front anchor. Cooler behind seat. Gear in sealed rear hatch. Dock line on back for dragging through rapids, wading etc...(backwards keep rods tips safe)









Canoe gets back seat removed, and solo paddled backward. Golf club tubes run down the sides to slide end of rods to protect from dog. Tackle bag suspended off floor but right in front of me:










Rod tips go in golf tubes, and butts get held down beside seat. 









Two day river fish/camp trip:


----------



## RustyGoat

Wilderness Systems Commander 120. Fishfinder, rod holders, trolling motor, etc. Need to get a better pic of it out on the water but here is what I got.


----------



## gibson330usa

Nothing fancy here. Sea Eagle 330, at only 26 pounds it's nice for the small rivers like the LMR where I paddle a bit, wade a bit, paddle back upstream, wade a bit upstream etc. Then roll it up and throw it in the trunk.


----------



## wildy115




----------



## Bubbagon

wildy115 said:


> View attachment 61432


----------



## ajarvi

I'm digging that, time to add to my fleet once I have the spare cash.


----------



## SteelKayak

12 foot Perception.


----------



## landarcjedi

Tarpon 120 and my dog Jot


----------



## farleybucks

here is the kayak i use....



nice to have a whole demo fleet at my disposal! lol

Although i typically use the Wildy Tarpon 120 or Ride 115 in the summer and either the Wildy Commander or Native Watercraft Ultimate in the cooler months.

-Neil


----------



## Bowhunter57

I've had this one about 3 weeks and love it. I was a little concerned that there would be something that I was overlooking, when I purchased it and would have some regrets. However, I have no regrets and it has worked out very well.  I like being able to stand up in this one...it keeps me on the water, fishing.

Future Beach Trophy 144 (12')
After fishing and paddling this kayak for a year, it became more of a chore to lift/load than I cared for in a kayak. Plus, it "plowed" through the water...nearly as bad as an inflatable. Needless to say, I sold it in early 2013 and was "kayakless" for the remainder of the year. 
Between x-mass and new years of '13/'14, I purchased a Perception America 11.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Riverjam

Wilderness Ride 115 in camo. I keep it really simple. One forward Scotty rod holder on the slide trax. Two other rods rest perfectly right beside my seat. Tackle bag and cooler fit perfectly in the tankwell. I keep only a net behind my seat so I can quickly slide the seat back if I want more standing room.


----------



## hanmanjr

Nice "Ride"! 

Do you know how much a difference your Ride 115 is from the Tarpon 120? I have a Tarpon 120 (same color) & it sure looks about the same. I love my Tarpon!! I am in the market for a second kayak so my wife can come out & I don't feel so guilty about being away from home so much. 

I'll try to get some pics up soon. Haven't really done too much to it. Scottys on the Slide Track, jimmied up an anchor trolley line, milk crate. I do like my night lights -- LED solar yard lamps set into a 5 foot PVC conduit that is in my milk crate PVC "rod" holders. Less than 2 lbs & cost about $7 total. They stay lit all night & second as a "torch" near my patio when I'm not on the water.


----------



## JOJOFLY

Old Town Trip Angler-


----------



## Naut-a-Byte

I purchased an Ascend FS10 about 4 weeks ago. Not having anything to compare to other than the rental yaks at Trapper Johns I would says its a fine craft. 

My biggest concern on this purchase was stability and cockpit room. The FS10 is rated for 325lbs max cap. We found that at or over 300lbs causes great instability. The cockpit is very roomy even with my large carcass. I like the fact that the front tray, cup and rod holders are in easy reach. The first official float was in the family pool. I wanted to determine my full range of movement in a very controlled environment. While I would not recommend standing up in the Ascend FS10 I do consider it stable enough for general pond and river fishing. At this point in my ownership I have not had the rig on anything but ponds. 

As for mods I like to keep it simple at this point. I added a small netted pouch to hold my camera, sunglasses and such. I also added the cart. The cart is a Coleman folding cart with some pool noodle and a ratchet strap mods. I wanted a cart that folded flat of which I found easy enough to strap into the back while underway.

The FS10 came with a rod holder which I find to small so I replaced it with a Scotty. There is two rod holders in the back which is in easy reach while paddling, however keep in mind pistol grip rods do not fit in them.There is a so-called dry storage hatch however its not so dry in heavy rain so everything (Phone, keys and wallet) goes into the ziplock before going into the dry storage.

The seat is very comfortable and could be easily removed and used as a beach/camp chair if needed. I spent 5 hours and no butt numbing occurred...

All in all I recommend the FS10 as a great entry craft into Yak Fishing.

Tight lines and stay dry...

--Naut-a-byte--


----------



## jenningsm21

My Manta Ray 12


----------



## rustyfish

Future Beach Angler 160 
From the store







First river trip







Still adding stuff








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joey209

I got a 10 ft Future Beach spirit back in June for my Bday. Made a couple mods like bungees,rod holders and such and its has turned into a smallmouth machine!!!!


----------



## BaddFish

Great Thread guys! I just moved next to ladue & the cuyahoga so I will be in the market for something to fish/duck hunt from. Any chance a kayak is stable enough for a 86lb lab? I may be headed towards a flat back canoe of some sort.


----------



## inrll

BaddFish said:


> Great Thread guys! I just moved next to ladue & the cuyahoga so I will be in the market for something to fish/duck hunt from. Any chance a kayak is stable enough for a 86lb lab? I may be headed towards a flat back canoe of some sort.


Yeah there's a few that could handle you plus a dog.
Wilderness Systems, Ride 115 or 135
Jackson Kayaks, Cuda 12 or 14
Native Watercraft, Ultimate 12 or 14.5
Wilderness Systems, Commander 12 or 14

You could fit the dog in the back of probably any of the 12ft or bigger Sit on Top kayaks but the ones I listed are meant to be stood up in so they're more stable and should handle a dog a little better.

I have a Native Watercraft Ultimate 12 and take my dog all the time. He's only 40lbs though.


----------



## BaddFish

Thanks... ya, I looked up Native Watercraft and the 14.5' options look pretty good. Not sure if I would like the leg paddle type or regular oar type...have to weigh those options vs. a flab back canoe.


----------



## Bubbagon

If a canoe is an option, consider getting a 14 foot canoe that you can solo. Flipping it around and putting the dog up front is an awesome way to paddle and you can still be very nimble.
A couple of us go this route for our dogs. Works great for streams and on flat water.


----------



## wildy115

havent been on in awhile but here is my newest yak


----------



## Steve K

Here's the lastest rig I've been fishing out of, I just sold it and will build another in a few weeks. It had a Bassyaks 45 EM kit with a Humminbird 798ci HD Si





Tight lines 
Steve


----------



## Nubes

my first yak was a 9ft future beach sit inside, but my addiction soon forced me to buy a fully pimped out Malibu Stealth 12 with a plumbed live well, fish finder and other mods. Here she is in all her glory!


----------



## xyzman

Here's my Cuda14. Got this yak for lakes. Need another yak for streams and rivers ha ha.


----------



## black swamp

Bought the ascend fs10 angler last Friday(bass pro) have not had it out yet due to weather and do not have all the toys or a pic of it happy to have it an cant wait to get out in it SIKED to get out come on weather break for a few days


----------



## meathelmet

NuCanoe - Frontier

http://youtu.be/1Ntamj0Hp7s


----------



## KeithOH

Hobie Outback and Tarpon 100.


----------



## knox_angler

nice looking river/stream.


----------



## bonacci01

Wilderness Systems Ripper sit on top. Found it for a deal on CL, I like it's small and stable. Put 3 rod holders and some bungee straps on. 

If there's any groups that wouldn't mind, I'd love to tag along sometime. Usually a lone wolf out in the Plain City area.... 




























Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishFrenzy89

Oldtown Vapor 10 Angler


----------



## gabertooth

not sure if this will upload my photo... but she is a 12 foot sun dolphin... Not the fanciest craft on the water, but she gets the job done... still need to do some mods...


----------



## yakfish

I haven't looked at this thread in a while. Nice to se so many yaks being used for fishing!


----------



## EcoAngler

If I go to my yaks I use a Dagger Approach 10 on the smaller, faster or twisting streams. On more open water I use a Wilderness Systems Pungo 120 Classic.
I likewise fish out of canoes frequently.


----------



## Bubbagon

Ecoangler....Dagger Approach...Pungo120...is that you, Rick? 
It's Andyman.


----------



## BigFoot158

I just bought this winter a Nucanoe 12' Frontier SOT kayak. I am new to kayaking so I got rolled out of it a month ago burr chilly water at 36 f. Over all I like the deck and track mounting system. I think the dry haul is the best part.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I figured I would post a better pic of my yak.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker

Jackson Coosa









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Ocean Kayak Trident Prowler 15








Walleye?!?!?!








Dang it!









Bass Pro Shops Ascend FS-12T


----------



## gilesri1

Hobie PA 12. Will post photos when I figure out how to do it.


----------



## AustinL911

Just bought a Tarpon 100 that will primarily be used for creek fishing. I've got a ton of stuff to rig on it this coming weekend. Pics to follow.


----------



## Zachthebear

My wife and I use Wilderness Systems tarpons (120 for me and 100 for her) Love em.


----------



## KatseekN

My ascend fs12t.






Fast and agile but not real stable.
My fb angler 144.






Slow and stable. I can't tip it. I've tried just about everything except jumping in. These pics aren't great. I will try to get some better ones. I use the ascend most often because its a lot less effort when paddling.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

KatseekN said:


> My ascend fs12t.
> View attachment 77735
> Fast and agile but not real stable.
> My fb angler 144.
> View attachment 77736
> Slow and stable. I can't tip it. I've tried just about everything except jumping in. These pics aren't great. I will try to get some better ones. I use the ascend most often because its a lot less effort when paddling.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have the same boat but your seat looks different. Is that the one it came with?


----------



## KatseekN

Dasmopar. No I purchased the seat for the fb on eBay. Its OK but still is a little tough to sit on for more than a few hours. The ascend seat is the one that came with it. Its very comfortable.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaximus

i use an old town vapor 10. with a large amount of industrial(waterproof) velcro and a couple cabelas quick draw rod holders it does everything i can ask of it. plus its super durable and my pup can fit inside the cockpit with me comfortably. shes a 36# walker hound/spaniel mix, best fishing partner a man could ask for.


----------



## McBride757

My new tarpon 120

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BMagill

My Perception Caster 12.5:



 

And my son on the Perception Kingfish 11.5:


----------



## mishmosh

Native Ultimate 12 Tegris. This is my dream fishing kayak. Not cheap and is made using pressure thermoforming techniques with layers of polypropylene (by Milliken&Co). The kayak itself is only 36lb! Because of it's light weight, it is easy to set up (especially with my bad back) and paddling is a breeze with the rudder. Love it!


----------



## Desode

Well, I have left the Hard shell life. 
After 24 years of it, this spring I switched over the a Ik. 
What Can I say , Its even hard for me to believe, but the new drop stitch technology has brought them on par, if not better. 

I bit the Expensive bullet and bought the new 2013 Sea Eagle 385 Fast Track. 
I figured that with 180 days to try it, what the Heck !

I was Floored by the results. 
My Hardshell friends in there 10footers are paddling 2 strokes to my one to my one to keep up with me.
They get Blown around in circles in 15-20 mph winds, I don't.

I can paddle 5 mph with ease. 
The thing Tracks as good as a Skinny fiberglass yak. Straight as a Arrow. 
Since spring I'm paddling on flatwater a average of 30- 40 miles in a week.
Around 6 miles each evening.

I can also inflate the drop stitch floor to 14 psi and I can stand up with No fear of it flipping. It's like standing on thick plywood.
I can also load it down with 635 pds. 

I would have Never,,Ever,,,,in a Million years believed that a IK could do all this. 
I have also just added a motor mount with a johnson 2hp and that makes it nice for covering a entire lake when fishing for a afternoon. 
This picture is from this evening at Clendening lake. 

The thing is crazy tough, you can drag Treble hooks across it all day long and never have to worry about a puncture.

Next comes the Scotty mounts and My GPS Fish Finder. 
I have a Nice Swivel Bass seat for it but here lately , I have grown to find the Inflatable seat more comfortable. 

Set up time is 3 mins,, You can also leave it inflated all season long and through it on the roof of the car if you wish. 
In July I packed it up and took it on a plane as Carry on, to Canada.
The list goes on and on, But I know that Like me most of you will never believe it until you have tried it.

At any rate, I'll shut up for now, But if you ever get a Chance to try this New 2013 model out , Do it,, You will be amazed !
This is my Favorite new Yak, 385FT


Sincerely Matt in Scio, Ohio


----------



## Old Rookie

Thinking of buying a kayak... all these pics and info tell me to just find the one I like. Clearly there is no "best" or even top 2 from what I can see. However, I think a number of these are over my $$ limit so that may narrow it down.


----------



## imalt

Old Rookie said:


> Thinking of buying a kayak... all these pics and info tell me to just find the one I like. Clearly there is no "best" or even top 2 from what I can see. However, I think a number of these are over my $$ limit so that may narrow it down.


You can get on the water for a few hundred. If you plan on going a lot then it is worth the extra money to get a nice yak. You can always get a cheaper yak to start and if it's something you decide you want to do upgrade to a better yak later on. That is what I am trying to do but I keep losing my new yak money at the casino. Damn Blackjack.


----------



## Old Rookie

Imalt,

All about priorities, isn't it...


----------



## Stuhly

Just picked this up 3 weeks ago
A Native Mariner Angler Propel 12.5 from Wild Earth Outfitters


----------



## Yakkin4bass

Nice rigs! This stuff is addicting! Here are my rigs...

My Jackson Kayak Cuda 14
 

My Jackson Kayak Cruise 12
 

My Cuda and Cruise hanging up


----------



## Bebop Jones

Sea trials in my Jackson 12 this year.
Won $3 Grand at the casino, bought this first thing. Already have a fish finder and a few goodies to hook up this winter.


----------



## silverbullet

Just ordered my second one, upgrading to an ocean trident13 in urban camo. Cant wait to get it set up. Pics will follow once its here.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly

View attachment 90053

Here is a pic of my Mariner Propel 12.5


----------



## StuckAtHome

Let's see, first boat old town otter, then the caster which I sold asap, hated it. Then came the kingfisher, first sot. Then the tarpon 100, not a good creek boat and hull has several repairs, bad design. Then the coosa, then the wenonah prospecter, my dog and camping canoe. And last boat the old town predator mx.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome

First picture the kingfisher and otter, second kingfisher third the caster

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome

The coosa and mx stored in the garage, and the wenonah on a last summer camp trip

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allwayzfishin

I have a Ocean Kayak Trident 11....with a rudder. i have fished all over the place in this thing from Lake Erie, many inland lakes to some pretty small creeks. I think this yak is great. Tons of storage for camping trips and very stable. My only gripe is the seat...I wish is was a seat like the predator mx.


----------



## KatseekN

Picked up a wilderness systems ride 115x this past weekend at white water warehouse. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OHhio

I'm an inflatable guy as well. Love the flexibility for travel etc. This is an Aries Sport 11 by Walker Bay. Inflates to 6psi. Amazingly stable.

http://www.airkayaks.com/airis-sport-hi-pressure-inflatable-kayak-70003/


----------



## Nubes

Bebop Jones said:


> Sea trials in my Jackson 12 this year.
> Won $3 Grand at the casino, bought this first thing. Already have a fish finder and a few goodies to hook up this winter.


That's what I need to do-Not buy a Jackson but go to the casino and try and make a few bucks, not let my wife know and then go on a gear shopping spree! Ive done well at the boat a few times in the past but Ive also not done so well! LOL


----------



## KatseekN

Update: picked up a new wilderness systems ride 115x from wwwh. Awesome boat. 








Got it slimed already.
View attachment 91655



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57

Perception America 11...ready to fish!!!

There sure are a lot of SOT kayaks in this thread.  I figured I'd better add a Sit Inside Kayak. I finally installed the last of my add-ons (or so I thought) and now all I need is some open water. Hope to see you all on the water, soon! Since these pictures, I've added a Berkley Triple Rod holder to the Milk Crate.

* Scotty Rod holders for trolling.
* Milk crate for gear/cargo.
* 2 rod holders - crate mounts.
* Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fish Finder.
* Paddle holder.
* Boat cleats & line guides for boat anchors front/rear.







Bowhunter57


----------



## kayaker189

I bought this on Craigslist for $175. Put in a rod holder couple anchor cleats new bungees. Gets the job done


----------



## TuscRiverYaker

Trophy beach angler 144. This pic was from my first time out a few weeks ago. I have since added a lot more lashing and tie downs. Everything is much more balanced and organized now 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ride135

I have a ride 135. Stable as all get out. I live this kayak. I hate loading it in the roof of my car, it is about 85lbs by myself. Not heave but awkward.


----------



## ride135

Love* this kayak


----------



## Spacecowboy

Just picked this Wilderness Tarpon 120 up a few days ago. Just waiting for the weather to break so I can try it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer

Pelican trailblazer 100 fishing angler kayak















Put some paddle clips on and a deck tie. Can't wait to get a fish finder setup for this thing! I love fishing out it. Has 2 Rod holders in the back, a live well in the back, and a Bungie system up front! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crappielooker

My yak Feelfree Lure 11.5 with a rudder. I'm new to this thing, but loving every minute of it!


----------



## sliprig

crappielooker said:


> My yak Feelfree Lure 11.5 with a rudder. I'm new to this thing, but loving every minute of it!


Sweet ride, how have you been? Long time.............I remember Misfit, you and a daring at sea rescue. The good old days

Mike


----------



## crappielooker

Heyyy dude! I'm doing ok man... How about you?


----------



## DC9781

Just got this one. 2014 Jackson Coosa YakAttack... Very excited!


----------



## Bubbagon

Did you get the one in Bret's shop?


----------



## DC9781

Columbus Kayak.. Indeed I did. :> That place is awesome!


----------



## Bubbagon

That's a kickass kayak, dude!! Very cool color scheme. Good deal, too.
Congrats and enjoy it, man!!


----------



## DC9781

Bubbagon said:


> That's a kickass kayak, dude!! Very cool color scheme. Good deal, too.
> Congrats and enjoy it, man!!


Thanks Bubba! I'll be out on the local flows. I've got a Columbus Kayak vinyl promo added to the side of it  and was happy to do business with them. Only floated it once so far. Big difference compared to my old boat.


----------



## Dandrews

I just got a Wilderness Systems Pamlico 120 on Black Friday. I actually had a sit-on-top in mind but Santa found it at a good price so he pulled the trigger on it. Ive also got a 17 aluminum Grumman canoe; my kids are bigger now & theyre not really interested in floating around with the ol man anymore. I have a one man pontoon too but for the waters I most often fish I think the Pamlico is going to be perfect.


----------



## JigheadJBoy




----------



## mountainbikingrn

Personally customized Old Town Otter Super Sport. Two flush mount rod holders behind the seat, Scotty adjustable rod holder mid front, front left mounted Humminbird 160 with an integrated rear mount transducer), custom battery box between the rear rod holders, front right mount anchor cleat running to the front! Caught everything from walleye at Berlin (trolling) to steelhead on the Grand (trolling/float fishing/grounding and wading)out of this boat, when I think about getting a new yak I hesitate because of how well this one fits!


----------



## mountainbikingrn

Would post pictures of "the poor man's bass boat" if it wasn't such a PIA!


----------



## sbreech

I haven't received it yet, but my family got me an Emotion Stealth 11 Angler for Christmas. Hopefully it will be delivered soon. The one thing that I have noticed is that it doesn't have a lug for tie-off or anchor, so I'll be adding that really soon. I'll have actual pics once it arrives... 


http://www.emotionkayaks.com/product/detail/306


----------



## kayak1979

I have had my Old Town Predator 13 for a year now and it's lived up to everything I researched about it. I absolutely love it and cannot wait to fish another season in it.


----------



## yakfish

I started this thread off with my old 9.5 Perception that I used for probably 12-15 years. I upgraded to the Feel Free Lure 11.5 this past season. Its an awesome boat I'm loving it so far!


----------



## birdman5353

Can't wait to get my yak back in the water


----------



## CPK

Bird man

Looks a lot like a yak posted for sale in the marketplace lol slayer 12 for $1300 maybe?


----------



## birdman5353

CPK said:


> Bird man
> 
> Looks a lot like a yak posted for sale in the marketplace lol slayer 12 for $1300 maybe?



That's mine my brother posted it In the market place for me 
Upgrading to a pedal drive kayak


----------



## CPK

Ahh. I just thought it was funny. What are you getting?


----------



## birdman5353

CPK said:


> Ahh. I just thought it was funny. What are you getting?



Ya I'm hoping to get the pedal drive upgrade I think it's called the mariner


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Perception sport access 11.5 sit on top I just upgraded to. Haven't tried it out yet but sitting on it feels so much better than fishing out of a sit inside. I have so much room room for upgrades since my last sit in yak had a weird body shape


----------



## ButtaYak

Ordered my first kayak the other day, I'm taking the summer off to enjoy some kayaking and fishing. The kayak I decided to go with is the Stealth 11 Angler. I don't have it in my possession yet. but i'm excited to receive it and get it ready for spring fishing. 
I've been fishing my whole life but hardly ever from a boat, one time in a canoe, and I'm excited to find some new places and just enjoy nature from a different perspective.
If anyone lives in/around Wayne County, reply/message me sometime and lets talk!


----------



## StuckAtHome

Tell the truth buzzbait, you've sat in it watching fishing shows pretending your fishing haven't you?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

StuckAtHome said:


> Tell the truth buzzbait, you've sat in it watching fishing shows pretending your fishing haven't you?


Ever since I purchased it. Even hooked my wife once. Lol taking it out Saturday though


----------



## kayak1979

ButtaYak said:


> Ordered my first kayak the other day, I'm taking the summer off to enjoy some kayaking and fishing. The kayak I decided to go with is the Stealth 11 Angler. I don't have it in my possession yet. but i'm excited to receive it and get it ready for spring fishing.
> I've been fishing my whole life but hardly ever from a boat, one time in a canoe, and I'm excited to find some new places and just enjoy nature from a different perspective.
> If anyone lives in/around Wayne County, reply/message me sometime and lets talk!


Have a blast fishing this summer. I wish I could take the rest of my life off to kayak fish!


----------



## bassyakker

kayak1979 said:


> Have a blast fishing this summer. I wish I could take the rest of my life off to kayak fish!


Same here. I'm addicted to my yaks... Can't wait to get out and pull some big bass around...


----------



## bassyakker

birdman5353 said:


> Ya I'm hoping to get the pedal drive upgrade I think it's called the mariner


I've got one here with your name all over it... Get that slayer sold....lol


----------



## ButtaYak

kayak1979 said:


> Have a blast fishing this summer. I wish I could take the rest of my life off to kayak fish!


Thanks, can't wait for spring!


----------



## Scubasam

Who prefers what? and why? I'm a big guy so i'm looking for a kayak to hold me 6'3" 240lbs


----------



## bassyakker

I'm 6'2"-200 and I've been in quite a few yaks an haven't come across one yet that won't hold me and a PILE of gear... I fish out of a native mariner propel 12.5 and a native slayer 12. Both will hold 400+ pounds...


----------



## Scubasam

Do you like the slayer?


----------



## ButtaYak

I've heard good things about the slayer. :Banane09:


----------



## Scubasam

I'm currently trying to decide between the slayer and the tarpon 120


----------



## bassyakker

I love my slayer. I bought it primarily for a river yak, but I fish out of it everywhere. Its very comfortable, has the open deck, plenty of space to carry all my crap, and stable... And my little girl has fun in it too...lol


----------



## bassyakker

And the slayer has the high/low seat.


----------



## ButtaYak

I need to get a American flag for my kayak! -MURICA! looks nice :good:


----------



## bassyakker

Thanks. I'm a vet so I fly the flag...


----------



## ldrjay

bassyakker said:


> I'm 6'2"-200 and I've been in quite a few yaks an haven't come across one yet that won't hold me and a PILE of gear... I fish out of a native mariner propel 12.5 and a native slayer 12. Both will hold 400+ pounds...


Lol whoa got any openings where you work? Thats a heck of a price tag on that bad boy! Sure is nice. Badass setup man.


----------



## ButtaYak

bassyakker said:


> Thanks. I'm a vet so I fly the flag...


God bless you man, Thanks for your service!


----------



## bassyakker

Thank you sir


----------



## ldrjay

What kind of seat is that? Are they fairly compatible with other yaks? To a fellow vet thanks.


----------



## bassyakker

It's called the first class seat. Comes standard on the slayer. I'm not sure they will fit in other yaks due to the bar design that holds it in the kayak... I'm sure with a little ingenuity you could make something to work with it if you had the width in another yak... And thank you for your service ldrjay..


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

bassyakker said:


> I love my slayer. I bought it primarily for a river yak, but I fish out of it everywhere. Its very comfortable, has the open deck, plenty of space to carry all my crap, and stable... And my little girl has fun in it too...lol


Ok, that is cool. I wanna fly the American Flag on my yak now.


----------



## bassyakker

It'll look nice on that perception Buzzbait .. Fly it high!!!


----------



## ldrjay

bassyakker said:


> It's called the first class seat. Comes standard on the slayer. I'm not sure they will fit in other yaks due to the bar design that holds it in the kayak... I'm sure with a little ingenuity you could make something to work with it if you had the width in another yak... And thank you for your service ldrjay..


Thanks gonna look into that seat looks way more comfy than anything I seen yet.


----------



## JamesT

Old Town Dirigo 106 from 2009.

I cant really compare this to other models (its much better than the cheapest hard shell yak Dicks Sporting Goods sells is about All I can say)but it works for me and I trust Andyman who said it is a nice yak. I really like it. Stock, no modifications yet. Wish I had an "on the water" pic.


----------



## bassyakker

ldrjay said:


> Thanks gonna look into that seat looks way more comfy than anything I seen yet.


It is very comfortable...


----------



## bassyakker

Nice looking yak James...


----------



## coffee

Cuda 12. Just bought it today can't wait


----------



## paddlejunkie1977

She's the newest addition to my kayak family...probably not too good for fishing though. I'm sure I could figure something out in a pinch if I had to.


----------



## Just Fishin'

Brand new Jackson Coosa that I just picked up today. Should be a slight upgrade from the old Perception SIK 

This thing really is amazing, with so many cool little features and it looks great! My daughter kinda likes it too.. future yak owner right there, with a Jackson already picked out in the Urban Cowgirl color lol!

I have to thank the people at Great Miami Outfitters. Great service and they have a ton of sweet products.


----------



## IGbullshark

Just Fishin' said:


> View attachment 109720
> 
> 
> 
> I have to thank the people at Great Miami Outfitters. Great service and they have a ton of sweet products.


I'm glad you got it there man! Lets get out!


----------



## z3bul0n

i70


Just Fishin' said:


> View attachment 109720
> 
> 
> Brand new Jackson Coosa that I just picked up today. Should be a slight upgrade from the old Perception SIK
> 
> This thing really is amazing, with so many cool little features and it looks great! My daughter kinda likes it too.. future yak owner right there, with a Jackson already picked out in the Urban Cowgirl color lol!
> 
> I have to thank the people at Great Miami Outfitters. Great service and they have a ton of sweet products.


yeah those guys are awesome, i just got my cuda last week. they definatly took care of me. i was debating the coosa or the cuda but im in the lakes and rivers equally so it was a toss up but i love the console, looks like a great place to store all my plastics and it has a removable plastic cutting board looking sheet i can mount my fish finder without drilling into the kayaK itself. going out tomorrow to hooefully get some slime on it. good luck out there!! 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## z3bul0n

oh yeah, heres my new cuda 12

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Just Fishin'

IGbullshark said:


> I'm glad you got it there man! Lets get out!


Definitely, I'll pm you soon and we'll plan a little trip!







z3bul0n said:


> i70
> 
> yeah those guys are awesome, i just got my cuda last week. they definatly took care of me. i was debating the coosa or the cuda but im in the lakes and rivers equally so it was a toss up but i love the console, looks like a great place to store all my plastics and it has a removable plastic cutting board looking sheet i can mount my fish finder without drilling into the kayaK itself. going out tomorrow to hooefully get some slime on it. good luck out there!!
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks man! Yeah GMO is definitely a great shop. That cuda looks like a sweet ride too! Good luck to you on the water and enjoy the new boat!


----------



## Just Fishin'

Here she is..










Insane improvement from the sit-in Perception. So easy to get in and out of this yak, and surprisingly easy to stand in! Installed a drag chain so far (EASY modification) and just bought a Lowrance Elite 4 HDI unit for it from Field and Stream that is currently on sale for $100 off.


----------



## Bubbagon

paddlejunkie1977 said:


> She's the newest addition to my kayak family...probably not too good for fishing though. I'm sure I could figure something out in a pinch if I had to.



Hello, Remix!!!! I love that boat. Jealous.


----------



## Dolomieu

Wilderness systems Tarpon 120 from 2006. I outfitted it with rod holders and anchor trolley. I like it but what would be a good upgrade for small to medium sized rivers?


----------



## z3bul0n

Dolomieu said:


> Wilderness systems Tarpon 120 from 2006. I outfitted it with rod holders and anchor trolley. I like it but what would be a good upgrade for small to medium sized rivers?



you can't go wrong with a coosa for rivers. I really wanted one but I hit lakes just as much as rivers so I went with a cuda 12 which is a good do it all kayak and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Daddy Dave

paddlejunkie1977 said:


> She's the newest addition to my kayak family...probably not too good for fishing though. I'm sure I could figure something out in a pinch if I had to.


I have an old school Stikine and Access that are WW boats both have a Driftmaster rod holders on them, they mount with a small plate on the surface of the hull. Lots of bass in that white water that get almost no pressure. Just be sure to mount it out of the way for that you can still roll if you need to, and be sure to secure the rod, or put it inside for bigger water.


----------



## paddlejunkie1977

I found out early on, the rear bulkhead is plenty big for a telescopic rod and some of my favorite bass lures. Just need to make sure everything is nice a secure, cuz the ride does get a little bumpy from time to time.


----------



## Stuhly

UPDATE : I have sold my MARINER to a fellow OGFer and I replaced it with a 
FEELFREE LURE 13.5 Very stable and a awesome seat !


----------



## Yakkin4bass

My wife and I each paddle a Jackson Coosa HD. Mine is the Forest Camo one


----------



## samson2908

Just picked up my first kayak this past Saturday from Stillwater Outfitters in Uhrichsville. After a month of research I finally settled on the Lure 10 and they're the only place in Ohio that sells them. My Colorado has a 6'2" bed and I wanted something that would fit in it which is why I opted for the ten footer. I'd never kayaked before so I'm a complete novice and I wanted something that was going to be stable and at 36" wide it sure is. Even with the seat all the way up I never felt like I was going for a swim when I took her out on my pond for the maiden voyage. I have some mods on the way and I'll post some more pictures when I get her all rigged out.


----------



## derekdiruz

Exactly what I'm looking for. Awesome kayak


----------



## bassyakker

I like that color. Very nice yak


----------



## canoe carp killer

Jackson Cuda 12

Love it, especially now that I've figured out how to stand on it lol


----------



## CPK

Wildy Systems Ride115. Love it! See more pics on my Instagram: yakzac614


----------



## z3bul0n

canoe carp killer said:


> View attachment 189114
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson Cuda 12
> 
> Love it, especially now that I've figured out how to stand on it lol


what's your secret cck ?


----------



## canoe carp killer

z3bul0n said:


> what's your secret cck ?


No secret, I think it's a lot more stable than I am. I just had to get out there and try it more and feel the way that it wobbles and how far I tip without flipping. The last video I did on YouTube was my first time standing and shooting from it. It went much better than I expected.


----------



## z3bul0n

yeah I've noticed they are alot more stable then they feel. guess I'll just have to do it and commit to standing one day to het used to it.


----------



## EcoAngler

I have several boats My favorite yak is a WS Pungo 120 rigged to the hilt, at Coleman 13ft canoe, or a Wenonah Rendezvous Solo canoe. Each rigged for specific waters.


----------



## Gary P

I use a Jackson big rig


----------



## Guest

Old town predator 13. Love it. Hate how heavy it is and the one way scupper holes though


----------



## Guest




----------



## -Boon

20150920_165446




__
-Boon


__
Sep 29, 2015








Mine, Ascend FS12


----------



## Foremanscotty

Pelican strike 100x


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Panfish_Hunter

Nothing fancy just a cheap model for now, future beach angler 144.Outfitted it myself with rope and carabiners from Walmart. Also use a dumbbell for the anchor . Very good yak for the price paid 349.99 on sale regular price is 480. Very stable and tracks well. The only expensive thing that I put on it was an ACK gone fishing kayak seat that has built in tackle box holders and rod holders. Had to drill it and install padeyes with rivets was very easy and turned out well. Heres a photo before I installed seat.Took it to my pond for test run


----------



## Longhorn

I have a 1st generation Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game aka "The Love Barge" At 6'6" 270#, I need a big boat!


----------



## Fastball

I picked up the Hobie Pro Angler 14 this winter. I love my WS Ride 135, but man-o-man...for flat water, it's hard to beat the PA 14. In 2 weeks I'm heading to Kentucky Lake for the KBF Open, and if all goes well, qualify to fish the Nationals . Man, I can't wait to put some serious miles on this thing! And although technically there is no reverse, a small hand paddle is all you need. It's hard to substitute the buttery smoothness (can't believe I just said that, but that's probably the best way to explain it) of the mirage drive. 

I car-topped my Ride for the last 2 years, and it was often just about all I could handle, especially after a long day of paddling and fishing. The Hobie (when fully rigged) is like 60lbs heavier than the Ride, so I needed a trailer now for 2 reasons. No way was I car-topping the Hobie, and more importantly, I had to find a way to store and transport both yaks and still give my wife ample room to park her car in the garage. I found the trailer on craigslist. Added some rails so I can haul both yaks and store all my goodies in the trailer bed. I can be out of the water and on the road in 10-15 minutes now, compared to the 30 or so it took when I was cramming everything in my trunk and car-topping.


----------



## Darren2569

gabertooth said:


> not sure if this will upload my photo... but she is a 12 foot sun dolphin... Not the fanciest craft on the water, but she gets the job done... still need to do some mods...


That's what my buddy uses. He originally bought the 10 but it was a little too small for him. He talked me into yak fishing and I bought the 10 off him and he went and got the 12. Might not be a hobie but 
Iike you said it gets the job done


----------



## whitey7

Jackson Cruise 12. Can't wait to get her out on the water!!


----------



## kparrott154

Jackson Cuda LT this year, need to find a river boat now.


----------



## Lazyace

I have an Eagle Run and a Perception Swifty 9.5 for the kids!


----------



## deejaypogi

2015 Jackson Kayak Big Tuna, purchased from Great Miami Outfitters.





  








IMG_6079




__
deejaypogi


__
Apr 22, 2016












  








IMG_5144




__
deejaypogi


__
Apr 22, 2016


----------



## EJVH3

Just got a Perception Hook Angler 10.5 from Dick's Sporting Goods for $499. Seems to be a inexpensive way to start for me.


----------



## ronbo613

A well used, ten year old Hobie Quest.


----------



## bassyakker

Wow. What a view. Where was that picture taken?


----------



## ronbo613

bassyakker said:


> Wow. What a view. Where was that picture taken?


Columbia River near Lyle, WA. Smallmouth bass in the summer, salmon and steelhead in the fall.


----------



## laneda

Picked up an Old Town Loon 106 this spring and got it setup with a fish finder and scotty mounts this past week. Comfortable setup for a small sit inside kayak.


----------



## EJVH3

Perception Hook Angler 10.5


----------



## Reel Magic

Outback


----------



## Reel Magic

Better outback pic, I've added two more rod holders for perch fishing after this pic, I have fished in the Pacific and open water in Lake Erie and loved it! This boat is stable but can be a little wet. The only negative comment I have is it's a handful in a following sea quartering or "abaft the beam". Never felt uncomfortable in the Pacific but a following sea on Lake Erie had me on my toes. I have a DSL VHF,Garmin DV5, waterproof battery box, hand bilge pump, sea anchor. My crate is three parts with a top tray, all secured with paracord and clips. All rods are on lanyards. The


----------



## Hammb

I got a Craigslist deal I couldn't refuse on a Wilderness Systems Ride 135 a few weeks back. Looks identical to the one Suageye Tom posted above.

Finally got it registered and took it out on Mosquito lake last Saturday. Didn't do any fishing, just wanted to get it out and paddle it around. I still wanna get it into some water and practice getting in/out of it on the water as well before I take it out for a real fishing trip. Planned to do that at Mosquito but the water was so damned weedy there, I had to paddle further than I was comfortable to find a place I could jump off/on. I want to be within easy push/swim distance just in case I fail miserably at getting back into the 'yak.

The thing is stable as all get out though. Was able to stand without issue, although I'm not a standup fisherman really so not sure how much I'd use that ability. I've got the Max seat which is super comfy. Initial impression is that the thing is a bit of a tank in terms of paddling speed, but the rudder helps immensely in maneuvering it. It came with a paddle, but it's not a great one. Wondering if a higher end paddle might be a worthwhile investment at some point. Also need to find a comfortable PFD, the one my in-laws let me borrow gets pretty annoying when out paddling for much time.

I hope to get it out for some perch this fall, but if not I look forward to getting it out next spring. The previous owner did put 2 flush mount rod holders on it, and it came with the 2 scotty mounts for the yak-trax system. Not sure what other accessories I should look for.


----------



## trekker

Jackson Superfishal


----------



## Govbarney

View attachment 221212
Perception Pescador Pro 10. Took it out on water for the first time yesterday and snapped this pic. So far I love it. Weighing in at only 57 lbs it's great for the shallow rocky rivers I find around central Ohio


----------



## WLAngler

Here is what I use. Vibe Skipjack 90


----------



## Rumble

I have an ascend fs128t, perfect for a big guy like myself


----------



## Mustard man

Vibe Skipjack 120T


----------



## Steven Nice

inrll said:


> Native Watercraft Ultimate 12. This picture is a few days after I got it with no modifications at all. Since getting it I now stand and fish about 75% of the time. Lots of fun!


I was looking at this kayak. How does it track? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## BDSmith66

its a Future Beach Voyager 104. Not fancy but for $199 on sale who cares. Tracks fairly true and is very stable. I added a crate from Home Depot and a homemade anchor trolley and hit the water.


----------



## ErieEye

Old town predator pdl








Perception stryker 11.5


----------



## yak-cat

Love this boat
2015 Jackson Kilroy


----------



## yak-cat

View attachment 242283

Love this boat
2015 Jackson Kilroy


----------



## Reel Magic

Reel Magic said:


> Better outback pic, I've added two more rod holders for perch fishing after this pic, I have fished in the Pacific and open water in Lake Erie and loved it! This boat is stable but can be a little wet. The only negative comment I have is it's a handful in a following sea quartering or "abaft the beam". Never felt uncomfortable in the Pacific but a following sea on Lake Erie had me on my toes. I have a DSL VHF,Garmin DV5, waterproof battery box, hand bilge pump, sea anchor. My crate is three parts with a top tray, all secured with paracord and clips. All rods are on lanyards. The
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217702


----------



## KeithOH

Those are some really nice fish you have there Reel Magic. Here is my yellow Outback pictures from last weekend.




  








20170728_090114




__
KeithOH


__
Aug 2, 2017











  








20170728_090120




__
KeithOH


__
Aug 2, 2017











  








20170728_102106




__
KeithOH


__
Aug 2, 2017


----------



## HookBender

Vibe Sea Ghost 110 and a Old Town Trip10


----------



## bigmf

im in a vibe sea ghost 130


----------



## Tazmanme

class five whitewater Rocky Mountains raft cataraft tubes and frame I hate getting wet standing is never a problem LOL


----------



## kimber1911pilot

I went the canoe route. It's basically a Sundolphin Mackinaw, before the company changed the name to Sundolphin. Didn't want to drill holes and make anything permanent, so everything is either clamp or suction cup mounted. Having the bigger boat allows me to take another person, and my little fishing buddy with no problem. Stable enough to stand up in too, which is nice for longer days on the water so I can stretch the old legs out.


----------



## whitey7

Wilderness Tarpon 100.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Old town predator MX


----------



## H20hound

I've got two right now. Both are Old Town Predators. One is the MX 13 and the other is the MX PDL. I am still working through the rigging, but look forward to fishing it. Really enjoy kayak fishing just wanted to have a bit more range.


----------



## SportTroller




----------



## HookBender




----------



## Jay bird




----------



## crankbait09

Here is my boat of choice, had it for a couple years now. (FS128T)


----------



## Bubbagon

Jackson Superfishel


----------



## Jmsteele187

Just picked up the wilderness systems radar 135, last week!


----------



## Stuhly

I’m now floating a Jackson Coosa FD 








Sold my Hobie PA14 and the Coosa FD in the garage within 24hrs I can now float and fish the rivers near me a lot more


----------



## fishwendel2

Bubbagon said:


> View attachment 256740
> View attachment 256739
> Jackson Superfishel


I am pretty sure that’s the chair missing from my office! Great looking setup


----------



## DLarrick

New(to me) kayak. Upgraded from a asend D10 to this Jackson cuda. Got a deal on it used and can't wait to get it on the water. Still have to put some mods on....fish finder, rod holders, anchor system. But that's the fun stuff.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Wilderness Systems “Ride 115”, thanks Tom!


----------



## TrapperZach

Spent the last three years fishing off the Perception Striker. Upgraded to the Hobie PA12 recently and have yet to make its maiden voyage. Still modding it and working on the trailer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08

Wilderness ride 135


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> Wilderness Systems “Ride 115”, thanks Tom!
> View attachment 293255


What a Beautiful yak!!


----------



## DHower08

Saugeye Tom said:


> What a Beautiful yak!!


Yeah buddy I love it!! It's heavy but that pays off once in the water. And I wish the whole floor was flat instead of just two spots for standing stationary. 

Want an airpro high seat too but i'm not spending that kind of money on a seat!!!!


----------



## DHower08

Tom thought that was about my yak Didn't realise you were talking about the 115 haha


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Got onto Team Bonafide earlier this year. It’s been a blast. The ss127 is a great kayak.


----------



## BadgerYaker

I have an Emotion Mojo Angler that I ha e had since 2014. 

Gets the job done. Modded with extra storage and rod holders and placement for trolling when bored with everything else. I've never seen another on the water in all these years. Not popular but I've never had an issue. Cant stand and fish but it's never let me down. From walleye to catfish and everything in between.

Tracks great, handles big water fine and is pretty fast.

I'll post some pictures later.

Looking to upgrade some day but it's hard to pull the trigger without being able to try them out first.

I've always leaned to Jackson's or wilderness systems.


----------



## Freedomfisher

so....anyone try to buy a yak off one of those shady online stores with too good to be true prices?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Here’s my 2020 demo


----------



## sbreech

Some of these yaks look like miniature bass boats. I wouldn't want to lug these behemoths a half mile down a trail to put into a stream. I always thought of yaks as being small personal maneuverable watercraft that you could throw on your roof quickly and go. Motors, trolling motors, batteries, fish finders, trailers, refrigerators... All very cool, but kayak?

Is this a kayak?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

sbreech said:


> Some of these yaks look like miniature bass boats. I wouldn't want to lug these behemoths a half mile down a trail to put into a stream. I always thought of yaks as being small personal maneuverable watercraft that you could throw on your roof quickly and go. Motors, trolling motors, batteries, fish finders, trailers, refrigerators... All very cool, but kayak?
> 
> Is this a kayak?


Yea but only a fraction of the price of a bass boat and I drag my kayak everywhere. It’s easier than you think. No different then a canoe with all that stuff in my opinion expect you can fit more people in a canoe.


----------



## sjwano

This time last year, Kelley’s Island. I’ll have to post the current setup soon. Have tweaked quite a bit since then. Native Slayer Propel 10, purchased in 2018 from Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton.


----------



## winguy7

Here's my new 2020 nucanoe frontier 12. She's all set up for some river smallies, just gotta go get em now!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## YakKat drifter

Bonafide ss127


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

NRS Star Rival Fish inflatable I picked up from Loveland canoe and Kayak.


----------

